# Poupatempo



## zegalvao

Oi gente!

Eu gostaria de saber o que significa a palavra "Poupatempo". Aparece num artigo que se chama "Poupatempo e Correios" que fala sobre serviços à comunidade.

Obrigado,

Zegalvão


----------



## Carfer

Creio que é um parente brasileiro da _'Loja do Cidadão'_ portuguesa, um serviço público integrado que reune no mesmo local agências de diferentes departamentos públicos. Assim, o cidadão que necessita de tratar de vários assuntos oficiais não precisa de deslocar-se a outros tantos sítios. Tem tudo reunido no mesmo lugar.


----------



## zegalvao

Carfer!!! muito obrigado!!!! pela informação.
é verdade, é um artigo sobre o Brasil.Eperarei a confirmação de algum brasileiro.

Até logo   Ze galvao


----------



## okporip

zegalvao said:


> Carfer!!! muito obrigado!!!! pela informação.
> é verdade, é um artigo sobre o Brasil.Eperarei a confirmação de algum brasileiro.
> 
> Até logo   Ze galvao



Confirmadíssimo! Trata-se de uma iniciativa do governo do estado de São Paulo (ver o site), mas, hoje, pelo menos o estado do Rio de Janeiro já tem também algo semelhante.


----------



## Mangato

Isto na España cháma-se  _ventanilla única_


----------



## vf2000

Ai, ai, ai.... esses Paulistas....
Caro Okporip, o "poupatempo" *nasceu *na _*BAHIA *_e se chama _*SAC*_: serviço de atendimento ao cidadão. Foi criado pelo super-conhecido Antônio Carlos Magalhães, que deve agora estar se revirando, vendo você dizer que "trata-se de uma *iniciativa *do governo do estado de São Paulo". 

Para explicar melhor, é um lugar onde o cidadão pode tirar ou renovar os mais variados documentos (Carteira de identidade, passaporte, título de eleitor, carteria de motorista...) e solucionar pendências com empresas de serviços básicos, como água, luz e telefone. Alguns oferecem também um pequeno juizado de defesa do consumidor. 

É um pouco diferente da ventanilla única espanhola, mas é igualmente rápida (apesar de BAIANA, insisto")

Invenção baiana exportada para o mundo. Às vezes a gente trabalha...
AXÉ!!!!



okporip said:


> Confirmadíssimo! Trata-se de uma iniciativa do governo do estado de São Paulo (ver o site), mas, hoje, pelo menos o estado do Rio de Janeiro já tem também algo semelhante.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Ai, ai, ai.... esses Paulistas....
> Caro Okporip, o "poupatempo" *nasceu *na _*BAHIA *_e se chama _*SAC*_: serviço de atendimento ao cidadão. Foi criado pelo super-conhecido Antônio Carlos Magalhães, que deve agora estar se revirando, vendo você dizer que "trata-se de uma *iniciativa *do governo do estado de São Paulo".
> 
> Para explicar melhor, é um lugar onde o cidadão pode tirar ou renovar os mais variados documentos (Carteira de identidade, passaporte, título de eleitor, carteria de motorista...) e solucionar pendências com empresas de serviços básicos, como água, luz e telefone. Alguns oferecem também um pequeno juizado de defesa do consumidor.
> 
> É um pouco diferente da ventanilla única espanhola, mas é igualmente rápida (apesar de BAIANA, insisto")
> 
> Invenção baiana exportada para o mundo. Às vezes a gente trabalha...
> AXÉ!!!!


Pois olhe, VF, eu também sempre pensei que havia sido uma iniciativa do Estado de S.Paulo, e nunca soube de algo sequer similar na Bahia. Esse serviço funciona MUITO BEM, como pude comprovar em uma ocasião (sou paulista de criação e carioca por adoção) quando tive que ir a Sampa para tirar uma certidão negativa.

Meu queixo caiu: o SAC foi inaugurado em 1995. O PoupaTempo em 1997! Só posso explicar essa ignorancia geral a respeito disso pela crônica lentidão baiana em fazer as coisas, no caso, em divulgá-las.  Axé, gente.


----------



## vf2000

WhoSoyEu said:


> Esse serviço funciona MUITO BEM,
> _Pois é, os baianos também trabalham bem, o problema é a FAMA...
> _
> 
> Meu queixo caiu: o SAC foi inaugurado em 1995. O PoupaTempo em 1997!
> _Segure o queixo, pois estamos melhorando..._
> 
> Só posso explicar essa ignorancia geral a respeito disso pela crônica lentidão baiana em fazer as coisas, no caso, em divulgá-las.
> 
> _Eu explico de outra forma, pela crença paulista de que tudo que é bom é feito em SP. Se disserem que o poupatempo é baiano é bem possível que os paulistas não queiram experimentar. Melhor, então, não dizer nada .
> 
> Cria fama e deita na cama.
> É um ditado certo...
> AXÉ._


----------



## okporip

vf,

Não faça mal juízo da "paulistanidade" deste companheiro de  fórum... Espero que você acredite que não houve, no meu post, nada  parecido com a comentada arrogância que, para minha infelicidade, afama  os que são de onde eu sou. Até porque, se eu tivesse tido a intenção de  exaltar São Paulo nesse caso, estaria não apenas sendo o que não sou -  tolamente bairrista (será uma crença ingênua esta que supõe todos os paulistas como crentes de que tudo que é bom é feito em SP) -, mas exaltando, de quebra, um grupo político que  não me cai nada bem: os integrantes da gestão do governo paulista que  efetivamente implementou o Poupatempo.  

Deixando o bairrismo  fora dessa história, percebamos que a informação dada por você (eu a  desconhecia - obrigado!) não implica que eu "escrevi bobagem" ao apontar  o Poupatempo como _uma iniciativa do governo de São Paulo_. 

Veja: o  zegalvao queria saber "o que significa a palavra Poupatempo". Não  precisamos entrar em debates bizantinos para dizer que Poupatempo remete  a um programa criado e mantido pelo governo de São Paulo. Isso segue  sendo válido ainda que o baiano SAC tenha servido de inspiração aos  formuladores da política pública paulista. Em suma: como palavra,  Poupatempo não significa o SAC.

Ademais, ainda que você tenha  todo o direito de orgulhar-se do que vê como invenção baiana, observe  que dá, porém, um passo arriscado. Pois, se é fato que a implementação  do SAC antecede à do Poupatempo, isto não autoriza a suposição de que o  primeiro tenha sido "exportado para o mundo". A não ser que você seja  tão conhecedora do assunto ao ponto de poder garantir que _nunca antes  na história mundial_ havia-se feito nada sequer parecido ao SAC - o  que é, contudo, uma discussão que não cabe neste fórum.


----------



## vf2000

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1766439
O link acima é de uma discussão que já tivemos aqui sobre o mesmo tema, talvez fosse uma boa ideia juntar os tópicos.

Sobre a frase "isto não autoriza a suposição de que o primeiro tenha sido "exportado para o mundo", quem diz não sou eu, mas a imprensa, eu só repeti, veja: 

O SAC inspirou serviços similares em outros *23* governos no Brasil, nos âmbitos estadual e municipal. *Um exemplo é o paulistano Poupatempo*, implantado em 1997. O modelo baiano foi *transferido*, ainda, para *Portugal*, onde a Loja do Cidadão foi implantada com suporte de técnicos da Bahia, e para a capital da *Colômbia*, Bogotá, onde um acordo de intercâmbio também possibilitou a implantação da rede Supercade. Equipes do SAC fizeram visitas técnicas à província de Misiones na *Argentina*, e a *Angola*, em 2004, para realizar diagnóstico com vistas à *transferência de tecnologia*. Em junho desta ano, o modelo baiano foi apresentado no *Marrocos*, norte da África, durante o Fórum Anual de Administração Eletrônica (e-Forum 2005), na capital, Rabat.

http://www2.portaldoservidor.ba.gov.br/ant_nonline_view.asp?cod=109
(modelo criado na *Bahia*, que tem o *reconhecimento das Nações Unidas*)
http://www.bahiaemfoco.com/portal/b...a-referencia-[B]republica-dominicana[/B].html

Sobre a parte: "Em suma: como palavra, Poupatempo não significa o SAC"...
eu não falei que se disser pra um paulista que o serviço MUITO BOM é baiano ele iria desdenhar? Ai, ai, ai, meu cotovelo....

MUITO AXÉ PRA VOCÊ!
Beijos!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Paulista que sou, curvo-me mais uma vez à baianidade de Caê, Gil, Bethânia, Amado, e do SAC.
Axé!


----------



## okporip

vf,

Olha só: cada um retira seu gozo de onde quiser, certo? Então, você tem  todo o direito de não ler a última frase do meu post anterior e de  insistir na tentativa de  acender um bairrismo que é, em mim,  inexistente. De minha parte, fico só com o que diz respeito ao tópico. 

Depois de dizer que o Poupatempo é uma iniciativa do governo de São  Paulo, sou repreendido por você sob o argumento de que "o 'poupatempo'  nasceu na Bahia e se chama SAC". Pondero que, ainda que o SAC tenha  inspirado o Poupatempo, a palavra cujo significado está em questão neste  tópico remete  a um programa criado e mantido pelo governo paulista.  Sua resposta consiste, então, em tentar mostrar que o SAC de fato  inspirou o Poupatempo. 

Para continuar esse diálogo, não é preciso mais do que repetir a ideia abrindo mão da oração  concessiva: a palavra Poupatempo remete a um programa criado e mantido  pelo governo de São Paulo. Tal denominação é um fato sociolinguístico  que independe de qualquer juízo de valor sobre o programa, bem como da  fervorosa baianidade que você manifesta e de todo o sucesso do SAC que  nos comunica. A exemplo do companheiro WSE, posso bem admirar este e aquela. Mas não confundamos as bolas.


----------



## vf2000

O problema foi a palavra "*iniciativa*", que "_*quedó fatal*"_. Já que o forum é sobre idiomas, acho que cabe o debate. 

Depois, claro, as outras colocações de "dá um passo arriscado" e de "A não ser que você seja tão conhecedora do assunto ao ponto de..."

Na outra discussão sobre o tema, ninguém citou o SAC, mas também ninguém disse que a iniciativa foi do seu estado... Se eu fosse a Vanda, juntaria a pergunta do ZeGalvao com a discussão anterior e apagaria todo essa propaganda paulista infundada.

MUITO AXÉ PRA VOCÊ.


----------



## anaczz

vf2000 said:


> O problema foi a palavra "*iniciativa*", que "_*quedó fatal*"_. Já que o forum é sobre idiomas, acho que cabe o debate.
> 
> Depois, claro, as outras colocações de "dá um passo arriscado" e de "A não ser que você seja tão conhecedora do assunto ao ponto de..."
> 
> Na outra discussão sobre o tema, ninguém citou o SAC, mas também ninguém disse que a iniciativa foi do seu estado... Se eu fosse a Vanda, juntaria a pergunta do ZeGalvao com a discussão anterior e apagaria todo essa propaganda paulista infundada.
> 
> MUITO AXÉ PRA VOCÊ.



Para quê tudo isso? 
Os tópicos não devem ser misturados, uma vez que aquele refere-se a uma tradução de um termo em inglês (one-stop-shop) e este, especificamente a poupatempo.
Seria mais simpático informar, a título de curiosidade, que o governo baiano foi o primeiro a implementar esse tipo de serviço e ficar por aí. Quem, no mundo, está interessado em rivalidades regionais (cada um tem a sua e lá quer saber das outras).


----------



## airosa

anaczz said:


> Quem, no mundo, está interessado em rivalidades regionais (cada um tem a sua e lá quer saber das outras).


Bom, a mim me pareceu muito interessante.


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> O problema foi a palavra "*iniciativa*", que "_*quedó fatal*"_.  (...)
> 
> Na outra discussão sobre o tema, ninguém citou o SAC, mas também ninguém disse que a iniciativa foi do seu estado...


 
Eu disse que a iniciativa de quê, exatamente, foi "do meu estado"? Daquilo que fora mencionado pelo zegalvao: o Poupatempo, com inicial maiúscula, signo de nome próprio. Ora, se o Poupatempo é um programa executado nos limites do estado de São Paulo, só há informação em caracterizá-lo como iniciativa do governo paulista - nenhuma impropriedade; nenhuma propaganda. 

Eu gostaria muito que você, vf, desarmasse seu espírito e acreditasse que o bairrismo não tinha por que entrar nesta história.


----------

